# How old before a pillowtop mattress is ok for babies?



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Hello everyone! We're currently working on our list of 'things we need' for our baby due in September. We have a king sized double pillowtop mattress so we know we need a co-sleeper or some sort because very soft beds are not good for young babies to sleep in. So we planned on purchasing a co-sleeper because buying another mattress is not going to happen (this one is only a year old or so).

At what age is it safe to have them in bed with you? We're wondering if we can get away with just using a bassinette (since MIL already got us one) next to our bed until they can be in our bed. But I don't know for sure what age they can be in a bassinette for (isn't it until they can sit up??), and what age they can come into a 'fluffy' bed safely. If we could get away with not needing to buy a crib/full sized co-sleeper that would be WONDERFUL... but safety comes first... Or is there any products like the newborn 'nests' for older babies we could buy or make for our bed for them??

Secondary question, can a baby safely sleep in a futon bed?? I think so (I've read a lot about families who use them I think)... we want to get a second bed/futon for the 2nd bedroom (when we move) so I can get away from the snoring Dh with baby to a quieter place to sleep when he get too loud (or to send him to a comfortable place to sleep, whatever works that night)... and I want to buy something that a baby could safely sleep in with me for that purchase...

We're both SO looking forward to co sleeping!! Both me and Dh have had sweet dreams about being in bed cuddling with our growing baby.







I've even had dreams of cuddling with a toddler (hmmm I think we're gonna love having kiddos in our bed so much that THEY'RE gonna ask to move before we want them to! :LOL)

Thanks for any help you can provide!!


----------



## Novajet (Feb 26, 2003)

First, congratulations on the upcoming arrival! You are going to love snuggling with your baby all night.

I'm not sure how old a baby needs to be before it can safely sleep on a pillowtop mattress, but I imagine it's well beyond the age they outgrow a bassinet. I think it would be safest to purchase a co-sleeper or use a crib as a sidecar.

I don't know about the futon. As long as the baby can't get trapped between the wall and the bed or between the mattress and the frame, it should be safe.

Best of luck!


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Thanks! Yeah I'm thinking that we're not going to be able to get away with a bassinette only... but hey here's hoping!







Oh well I've found a BEAUTIFUL wooden cosleeper that matches the grain and color of our bed if we do need one...

I just want to make sure we're being as careful as we need to be.... I already know I love cosleeping. When I was 16, I took over the care of a 6 month old for about 6 months 90% of the time... If I wasn't in school I was with him (mommy was a roomate and into drugs







: )... since all the baby stuff was in her room the baby slept with me in my WATER BED!







I know now that waterbeds are big no-no's for cosleeping, but have no idea when I was 16! I so miss that little boy!! At least I know his grandma took custordy of him, so he's safe and sound now...


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

We slept on a pillowtop mattress with our son when he was around a year old. I don't know wat the "official" age would be, but I do know that even at a year, I wasn't fully comfortable with it. But he was fine!


----------



## Laurel (Jan 30, 2002)

I think it depends on the pillowtop. We have a pillowtop mattress, but it's not that soft. Ds has slept with us since birth and I've never felt uncomfortable about it. (Does "double pillowtop" just mean that both sides of the mattress are pillowed?)

Edited to add: One thing that we did do was to get a bassinet-sized waterproof pad that was quite stiff, which we laid over the mattress where ds slept. We did it more to protect the sheets from soaky diapers, but I think it would have also protected him from having his face get planted in the mattress quilting.


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Yes double pillowtop is just both sides... if it was a single, well it'd be simple to just flip the mattress


----------



## CerridwenLorelei (Aug 28, 2002)

we got it when youngest was about 8 months old
he is 4 now....
He and his older brother slept on it when we got it...
HTH


----------



## abeard (Dec 28, 2002)

We have a queen pillowtop and our dd is currently sleeping with us. As long as she is in the middle, it's not a problem.

Until she was 6 months old, we slept with her on our full sized regular mattress! Now THAT was fun -- 2 adults, an infant, and 2 Jack Russell Terriers! Gives new meaning to the term 'family bed'! LOL!

Amanda & Madeleine Elise 7/5/02


----------



## CerridwenLorelei (Aug 28, 2002)

for a bit a 4 and 5 yr old , mom and dad and two Boxers !!


----------



## onediaperinmama (Jan 9, 2002)

We've coslept since about 2 weeks on & we have a Queen pillow top, I don't know if it's super soft or average or what, but I never felt uncomfortable sleeping with ds on it. He was usually cradled in the crook of my arm until he got older.


----------



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

Lisa, we've always slept on a pillow top with ds. From day one. I wasn't aware that a pillow top was a no-no. Ours really isn't all that soft or pillowy anyway, and once a tight sheet is stretched across, then it's no different than any other mattress.

Unless yours is really soft, deep and cushiony, I'd not be concerned.

lisa


----------



## Lady of Z Lake (Oct 1, 2002)

We have a king-sized pillow top and have co-slept with both of our babies from birth on it. I have always felt is was very safe.


----------



## LambQueen (Mar 20, 2003)

Has any one read anything specifically about pillow top mattresses? I haven't found anything mentioned in the Sears books about it, and I would like to see some written stuff on it.


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

I don't have any specific sources on that being a no no. I've seen a few threads here (I think...), and a few little blurbs on it on other sites, but it was a looooong time ago, so I don't remember the sites specifically. So please don't take me saying pillowtops are no-no's as complete fact or anything! If I see anything I will let you know ok?


----------



## Island Mommy (Mar 26, 2003)

I've also been concerned about our mattress, but we've coslept with dd since birth (now 2 1/2 months) and all has been OK. I agree with a previous writer who said once a sheet is stretched over the top, it's like a regular mattress. I guess ours is a pillow top, but it's not really that soft.

I just read through the safety checklist that's in the Mothering magazine Sept/Oct 2002 and have the following questions.

It says: Avoid soft bedding, comforters, pillows, etc. What? No pillow? For me or dh? I've seen other lists that say to avoid blankets! Well, we live in Canada and heat with a wood stove. It would be a tad chilly with only a sheet over us! Do you other cosleepers forgo pillows and blankets?

It says: put baby on back to sleep, yet many of the pictures in the issue show a baby lying on its side. If you nurse and fall asleep nursing, the baby ends up on its side. Sometimes she even rolls onto her tummy. So, what do you do? Force yourself to stay awake and move baby onto its back when it's finished nursing?


----------



## americle (Dec 2, 2001)

I have a 13-week old ds and almost-3 yo ds, and I'll share my inexpensive solution...

We have a king size bed pushed against the wall, and I use baby's contoured changing pad on top of the bed against the wall as a safe co-sleeper unit. It has worked great from day one.

Most nights we sleep in a row: baby, mommy, toddler, daddy. Our bed is older and tends to sag towards the middle, so I was quite concerned with baby suffocating. With the contoured changing pad he stays safe and on his back or side (either is fine). Best of luck!


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

We've had a pillowtop mattress covered with a foam pad. I never thought the mattress was a concern, but the pad worried me, bc it is so soft. Once we decided to cosleep everynight, instead of sporadically, we moved the foam pad so it doesn't cover the part of the bed she sleeps on.


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

side sleeping is fine, not just back - it's great alternative potistion to help that flathead problem. I used pillows and blankets, I jsut tried to be aware of what was around the babe...she got her own smaller blankets. If you're worried about the pillowtop I'd wait until the baby can sit up. But most pillowtops are still pretty firm...so I would not worry unless you have a squishy one.


----------

